# Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3DS - Should it happen?



## XmusicXnXtacosX (Jul 15, 2011)

Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask are 2 of the most popular Legend of Zelda games, in my opinion. As we all know, Nintendo was awesome enough to re-release Ocarina of Time on the Nintendo 3DS (which, sadly, I have yet to get a 3DS, but that's beside the point). The graphics were updated and the Master's Quest, which was supposed to be released on the N64DD originally, was added. I think they should remake Majora's Mask. The only "problem", you would say,  is that the game was very short and leaves a mostly empty game cartridge. Since Ocarina of Time: Master's Quest has been sitting in Nintendo's vault for over 10 years, it was pretty simple to add the alternative gameplay mode. A Majora's Mask: Master's Quest would need to be built. Even then, it may not fill the 3DS game cartridge enough and leave it half-empty. If Nintendo were to update Majora's Mask for the 3DS, what could be added, besides a Master's Quest and updated graphics? Should they add a Master's Quest? Should they expand on the Bombers' Notebook? Should they extend the original storyline?

Discuss


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2011)

No.  Majora's Mask was awful.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 15, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> No.  Majora's Mask was awful.


 
You
Are batshit insane!
Hell yes. MM was really fun, andit you know, had a challenge with the time limit. I never had any problems with it until the sbow dungeon, and the rest after that was smooth sailing. MM = hella fun.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 15, 2011)

Majora's Mask was really good, and it prominently marked my entrance to the series.

But I'd rather they spend their time on other things than a remakes for the 3DS.

Honestly, put resources into making another game in the series that can attract the same attention that OoC and MM did. Make something truly awesome. Revitalize the series.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 15, 2011)

dear nintendo
Remake Link to the past but in 3d :V


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 15, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> dear nintendo
> Remake Link to the past but in 3d :V


 
They are.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd play an MM remake, it was fun though OoT was my fav. I would be okay with waiting though considering I'd rather they focus on new games.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 15, 2011)

It's nice that Nintendo is going nostalgic and stuff...but it's like, anooooother Zelda >.>


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> dear nintendo
> Remake Link to the past but in 3d :V


 
Please no, that'd ruin it completely.  A Link to the Past is the best Zelda game ever, it doesn't need to be ruined with a remake >.>


----------



## Waffles (Jul 15, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Please no, that'd ruin it completely.  A Link to the Past is the best Zelda game ever, it doesn't need to be ruined with a remake >.>



Ruined? The OoT Remake is great, dude. 8l


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 15, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> No.  Majora's Mask was awful.


 Best be jokin', Nig.


Crysix Fousen said:


> dear nintendo
> Remake Link to the past but in 3d :V


 But it's not like OoT's remake where it was a build from ground up, It's going to be like Link's Awakening DX slapped with 3D.


----------



## Browder (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm actually replaying the game now. I loved it when it first came out, even though it confused the hell out me young as I was. The whole mythology and symbolism of Termina was really good. Especially at the end.


----------



## Lomberdia (Jul 15, 2011)

All these remakes of zelda. The small bit of extra content isn't worth the price when you can just download the game from the virtual console. Sounds like they are running out of ways to milk Zelda other than remaking the oldies that could be bought way cheaper from the VC. Things like this remind me of pokemon, there is only so many ways you can change something and call it "new" till people catch on.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 15, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> No.  Majora's Mask was awful.


 You shouldn't have done that...


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 15, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Best be jokin', Nig.
> 
> But it's not like OoT's remake where it was a build from ground up, It's going to be like Link's Awakening DX slapped with 3D.


 Actually I dont mind it still being Top Down, maybe I should of said 2.5D instead oh how animal crossing was


----------



## Shico (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes.

Majora's Mask may be a short game but it was crammed with stuff, that and for an E rated game it was really "dark" lots of death and emotional turmoil when it comes to the NPCs. 
I think the people who call it bad only focused on the dungeons and the fact there was only 4 of them, if you get into the side quests though this game is pretty deep...well people also call it bad because of the 3 day thing which I will admit is HORIBBLY STRESSFUL and it often left me redoing the first half to 2/3rds of a dungeon several times before I managed to do the whole thing within the 3 day limit <_<;
But I loved collecting the masks and in the end getting the Fierce Deity (Oni) mask as a reward ...Oni Link fucken kicks ass!!!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm still waiting for flipnote memo, so any remakes they even consider making must be put on hold.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 16, 2011)

I would much rather have full blown remake on the next Nintendo console than just a 3DS remake. It would definitely require more effort but it would more "worthy". 

But i guess having these two games on same console would be more convenient.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 16, 2011)

No. Majora's Mask was perfect, so it doesn't need an update. No sequels, no remakes, just leave it alone.


----------



## Maisuki (Jul 16, 2011)

Gyorg. That is all.

Seriously though, it doesn't need a remake. Bliz- err, I mean, Nintendo needs to make something new.


----------



## Shico (Jul 18, 2011)

^
They are.

Legend of Zelda - Skyward Sword.

I have high high hopes for this game. My hype upon its first debut was like 3/10, the Wind Waker meets Twilight Princess look left me "meh"...But after what sprung up after E3 I am so hyped, my hype is now 9.5/10 (the 0.5 off due to the fact Link looks like he has makeup on...) this game looks like it will have lots of content and they are putting focus on having places to explore, rewards aside from money, more interesting NPCs and fffffffff Demon Lord Ghirahim, he already is prooving to be a very interesting villain (I hope they do not ruin him like they did Zant)


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 18, 2011)

SirRob said:


> No. Majora's Mask was perfect, so it doesn't need an update. No sequels, no remakes, just leave it alone.


 then allow us to download it on the Wii market to play it? or is it already is?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> then allow us to download it on the Wii market to play it? or is it already is?


 Virtual Console.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 18, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Virtual Console.


 thats what I meant (haven't uses a wii since 2009)


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 18, 2011)

i loved majora's mask! i dont think it needs a new version though, it was just fine the way they made it


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> thats what I meant (haven't uses a wii since 2009)


 Yeah, You can download Majora's Mask for the Virtual Console.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 18, 2011)

Blaaah... remakes, remakes everywhere. The poor video game industry created such a vacuum with our gaming generation and I bet they don't know what to do with the loud-mouthed nostalgia-ridden crowd that seems to only want the same thing they had when they were 12

In other news Miyamoto has said that if Skyward Sword isn't the best Zelda made he's not going to let Nintendo make anymore. I'm more interested in what that means for the game; super excited.


----------



## Bliss (Jul 18, 2011)

I never got to play it because I didn't have that extra piece it requires. ;-;

Please release it again.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 18, 2011)

solutions for those who have not played it:

Wii Virtual Console

That failing, buy the 64 version:

Console, $30 avg online, Majora's Mask $30 avg online, expansion pack $6 online. That's about 60 something dollars, which is how much the original cartridge was! fancy that.

Compare to the theoretical remake: $250 3DS + $40 game = almost 300 bucks.

If you really desperately need to play it, you can play it right now for 1/5th of the price instead of waiting for some entity at nintendo deciding to make a buck off you!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 18, 2011)

Zydala said:


> solutions for those who have not played it:
> 
> Wii Virtual Console
> 
> ...


 
true. and i think on the N64 you will have the better experience, anyway.

or you just play it on an emulator :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 18, 2011)

Zydala said:


> In other news Miyamoto has said that if Skyward Sword isn't the best Zelda made he's not going to let Nintendo make anymore. I'm more interested in what that means for the game; super excited.


 Wait, You actually believe him?


----------



## Zydala (Jul 18, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wait, You actually believe him?


 
Not necessarily, no, but it at the very least means he expects a lot out of the team making it and so I'm interested in the results. Like I said in the sentence that follows in my original post. _"More interested in what that means for the game"._


----------



## SirRob (Jul 18, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wait, You actually believe him?


Well heck, he already thinks it's the best one and it's not even complete yet. So even if it's crappy to all of us, he'd still make more games.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 19, 2011)

I like how most of the discussions going on about the 3DS involve remaking moldy old N64 games. Lovin' that lower-than-standard-definition-resolution "3D" action.


----------



## Rinz (Jul 19, 2011)

Just to clarify, OP, the Master Quest in the 3DS version of OoT is NOT the same as the one released on the GameCube (which was the 64DD version). It is flipped east-west with new puzzles and harder enemies, and you take double damage. It would be rather easy to make the MQ version of MM in this same manner.

I, personally, wouldn't buy MM because I don't care much for back tracking and didn't actually enjoy the game that well because of it.


----------



## Sar (Jul 19, 2011)

No, I think they should make another zelda title like 'a link to the past'.
 That was always the best zelda game.
Mm was pretty dissapointing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.zeldainformer.com/2011/07/more-skyward-sword-aonuma-interview-details.html

"Thinking on it now, having a handheld _Majoraâ€™s Mask_ where you  could kind of just set things down on your own time â€“ close it, set it  aside and come back to it later â€“ might be a game play element some fans  will actually take to and might really appreciate. Especially  considering how you really had to rush through the original game, in a  sense."


----------



## Tycho (Jul 26, 2011)

A good remake of a good game for a (hopefully getting better in the future) portable is a good thing.  Nintendo SHOULD really work on ensuring that lots of fresh (relatively) new titles grace the 3DS' screens, but I am all for good remakes - there are people who are discovering these games for the first time, after all.  You know the sayings "they don't make them like they used to" and "oldies but goodies" and all that other retro-gamer rhetoric? It's true, more than some people want to admit.  The obsession with OOH SHINY and the neglect of meaningful and entertaining content for both short- and long-term play is heinous in my opinion.  They need to be looking BACK as much as they are looking FORWARD when developing titles.  A reasonably faithful revisit of the roguelike with some appropriate changes to really take advantage of the nice hardware available to them should be on SOME dev's to-do list, somewhere.  And SHMUPs, need more SHMUPs and SHMUP variants.  I could post a HUGE list of titles whose concepts need revisiting, but I'll refrain.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 27, 2011)

No. Please don't remake it. Wii or N64 only. N64 for the more hardcore people. I wish I had it for that.
What I don't like is that the re-releases are censored or have bits removed entirely. Muslim emblems/chanting or ALL the blood, for example.

[video=youtube;O9XkxKir81w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9XkxKir81w[/video]


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 27, 2011)

VC  version was superior. Goron Link gave me a ton of blisters in the N64 version. >:C


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 28, 2011)

Remake Marble Madness in 3D.

Remaking MM would be like putting whipped cream on a dried turd and telling people it's a hot fudge sundae.

I'm not entirely convinced OoT needed a 3D remake to begin with.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 28, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Remake Marble Madness in 3D.



And make it so that players can control the marble by tilting the entire machine.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 28, 2011)

Tycho said:


> And make it so that players can control the marble by tilting the entire machine.



I can't think of anything more intense.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 28, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I can't think of anything more intense.



Cool, you had one of those when you were a kid too?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 28, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Cool, you had one of those when you were a kid too?



Had one?

I learned to curse by playing that thing.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 28, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Had one?
> 
> I learned to curse by playing that thing.



I loved them.  That was back in the days before my hands were so damn shaky, though.  Pretty much guarantee I'd have a meltdown trying to play one these days.

I had Marble Madness for the NES and boy howdy did that game give me a few fits, but I came back to it over and over again.  I managed to reach the last level a couple times but never actually beat it IIRC.  Holy balls, level 6 was a pain.  5 and 4 were bad in their own right (I was constantly BARELY beating the timer on 4, left me little bonus time for 5) but 6 was WTF.


----------



## XmusicXnXtacosX (Aug 2, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yeah, You can download Majora's Mask for the Virtual Console.


Well same with Ocarina of Time, but no one seemed to care except those who grew up with it. The 3DS has refreshed the excitement/hype of the OoT. Not many people (atleast many people I know) have ever played Majora's Mask, or even heard of it for that matter! A graphical update and re-release for the 3DS will show kids these days how awesome this game was. OoT3D got great reception by nostalgic gamers and even newcomers to the series. Re-releasing the direct sequel will most likely cause the same (if not, more) hype.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2011)

XmusicXnXtacosX said:


> Not many people (atleast many people I know) have ever played Majora's Mask, or even heard of it for that matter!


You know horrible people.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 3, 2011)

Majora's Mask is the only Zelda 64 game of the two I haven't finished. I want it physically but that might run me 50-100 dollars on ebay or something.


----------



## Lucid Argent (Aug 4, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It's nice that Nintendo is going nostalgic and stuff...but it's like, anooooother Zelda >.>



Normally I'd agree with that, as all the Zelda games are so identical to one another I say just buy the first one for the NES and you're getting the same game that just came out, minus maybe a pointless fishing minigame.

But I freaking love Majora's Mask 'cause it's the only Zelda game that even attempted to have a different plot and characters from the rest of them. There are only so many times I can kill Ganondorf before I'm heartily sick and tired of it.

So I say re-release MM every way you possibly can.


----------



## XmusicXnXtacosX (Aug 4, 2011)

Voxel said:


> Normally I'd agree with that, as all the Zelda games are so identical to one another I say just buy the first one for the NES and you're getting the same game that just came out, minus maybe a pointless fishing minigame.
> 
> But I freaking love Majora's Mask 'cause it's the only Zelda game that even attempted to have a different plot and characters from the rest of them. There are only so many times I can kill Ganondorf before I'm heartily sick and tired of it.
> 
> So I say re-release MM every way you possibly can.


EXACTLY! Someone who is tired of Gannon! 
[Twilight Princess spoiler]
The first time I played Twilight Princess, I was excited to see that Zant was the main protagonist! But once I found out that Zant was Gannon's puppet... "Son, I am disappoint."

PS I love your sig


----------



## XmusicXnXtacosX (Aug 4, 2011)

SirRob said:


> You know horrible people.


I know. -hangs head in shame-
But some of the "horrible people" I know have lives... -hangs head in shame again-


----------



## CrazyWolf82 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes.  Please?  Currently, Majora's Mask remains my all time favorite game.    I would buy a 3DS just for a remake of it (and THEN I'd pick up a copy of Ocarina of Time #DS as well since it's my second favorite Zelda game.)


----------



## Runefox (Aug 9, 2011)

CrazyWolf82 said:


> Yes.  Please?  Currently, Majora's Mask remains my all time favorite game.    I would buy a 3DS just for a remake of it (and THEN I'd pick up a copy of Ocarina of Time #DS as well since it's my second favorite Zelda game.)


In other words, "Yes, please, Nintendo! Re-release the game I already bought several years ago for a rather hefty sum. I'll buy your overrated, overpriced new handheld with no decent non-remake games on it or even coming out for it if you remake it! And I'll buy all your other remakes, too!"

*EDIT*: In case one particular thing about the 3DS that I mentioned, being that it has no decent non-remake games on it or even coming out for it, rings as perhaps incorrect, let's see what's coming out over the next couple months, shall we?



			
				GameFAQs said:
			
		

> *North America*08/23Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survi...08/30BigfootGabrielle's Ghostly Groove09/06Driver: Renegade09/09Star Fox 64 3D09/13Arcade 3DBalloon Pop 2Bit.Trip SagaFace Racers: Photo FinishPinball Hall of Fame: The Willi...09/27FIFA Soccer 12Skylanders: Spyro's Adventure09/30Pro Evolution Soccer 201210/04Pac-Man Party 3DPurr PalsSpider-Man: Edge of Time10/11Imagine Fashion DesignerMahjong Cub3dMarvel Super Hero Squad: Infini...Professional Fisherman's T...
> 
> *Japan*08/103D Classics: TwinBeeARC STYLE: Jazzy Billiards 3D P...Vector Racing08/11Bikkuri! Tobidasu! Mahou no PenSuper Pokemon Scramble08/25Ryoume de Unou o Kitaeru: 3D So...09/01Devil Survivor: Over Clock09/08Nightmare Puzzle: Crush 3D09/22Frogger 3DSenran Kagura: Shoujotachi no S...10/06ESSE Rakuraku Kakeibo10/13Azito 3D10/20The Sims 3: Pets10/27MameshibaYuugen Gaisha Brave Company11/17Cooking Mama 4Ocha-Ken
> 
> *Europe*08/26Pac-Man & Galaga Dimensions09/02Driver: RenegadeDualPenSports09/06Face Racers: Photo Finish09/09CRUSH3DStar Fox 64 3D09/11Cave Story 3D09/30Angler's Club: Ultimate Ba...FIFA 12Shinobi10/14Order Up!!Skylanders: Spyro's AdventureSpider-Man: Edge of Time10/18Pet Zombies10/21The Adventures of Tintin: The GameThe Sims 3: Pets10/28James Noir's Hollywood Crimes11/01LEGO Harry Potter: Years 5-711/04Gabrielle's Ghostly GrooveReel Fishing Paradise 3D


_*Riveting*_.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 11, 2011)

Go away runefox


----------



## Waffles (Aug 11, 2011)

> See Cave Story HD on the list
3DS is worth all my money now.


----------



## Adam Bomb (Aug 11, 2011)

It may have already been touched on but I really think the whole 3D thing is kind of a lame gimmick but that's just my opinion. That said I think Majora's Mask was a fun game, albeit a bit terrifying. That moon... O_O


----------



## Traven V (Aug 11, 2011)

Sure, would be nice if they added on to the story line as well.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 11, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Go away runefox


I'm sorry that the 3DS is a platform with very little going for it. I truly apologize.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 11, 2011)

Waffles said:


> > See Cave Story HD on the list
> 3DS is worth all my money now.



only for europe though, wtf

I am getting sad now.  I really want this to be good and I really want a good handheld but...


Well, the PSP Vita might not be so bad after all. pfffffffffffhahahahaaha


----------



## Mentova (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes oh my god yes.

MM is one of my favorite games of all time, in my favorite game series of all time.

It needs to be done.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2011)

Uhm, let me think...
...
YES! I won't need the N64 memory expansion pack, and 3D IS AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Aetius (Aug 12, 2011)

Only reason to buy a 3DS

>Ocarina of Time
>Majoras Mask
>Starfox 64


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 17, 2011)

Majora's Mask is my absolute favorite Zelda game. It has a much darker feel than any of the others, dealing with death, grief, fear, etc. (so it's more emotionally gripping), and I love how you can manipulate time and change your form. I've been trying to decide whether to get a 3DS, and the announcement of MM3D would definitely convince me.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 17, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Only reason to buy a 3DS
> 
> >Ocarina of Time
> >Majoras Mask
> >Starfox 64


Why the fuck are you forgetting Cave Story
WHY


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 17, 2011)

Cave story is a europe exclusive release on the 3ds. At least that's what it looks like.


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 17, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> Cave story is a europe exclusive release on the 3ds. At least that's what it looks like.


 It's available for preorder at GameStop. :V Also, Super Mario 3D Land and Mario Kart 7 are out this year. Mario Land 2 and Metroid II on VC later this year as well.


----------



## morphology (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd really want Majora's Mask to get a 3DS remake. That game was already visually stunning, and with the 3DS high-res makeover it'd be even prettier. And Majora's Mask is my favorite Zelda game. 

I'd also hope that they add a Master Quest option like they did with Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 17, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Only reason to buy a 3DS
> 
> >Ocarina of Time
> >Majoras Mask
> >Starfox 64



Which makes me wonder why I'd plop down $300 to buy the handheld and the games when I already have a functioning N64 and those games.


----------



## Alderic (Aug 18, 2011)

As long as they don't try to re-do anything or edit it,then sure. But i see no point when it's already available for the 64


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Which makes me wonder why I'd plop down $300 to buy the handheld and the games when I already have a functioning N64 and those games.


To be fair, it's now $169, but still.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 19, 2011)

Since this thread has seemed to moved to where it's about the 3DS's games in general,
I think I might buy one for Mario Kart 7, Street Fighter 4, Sonic Generations, and that new Super Mario Land.
And possibly Zelda, but I still have it for N64.
EDIT: I just remembered id Software is porting Wolfenstein 3D for the system, so there's that as well.


----------



## marai1234 (Aug 23, 2011)

I am unable to emphasise the word 'yes' enough to the question "Should MM be on 3ds?"

It is indeed verily fun, and awesome, if short. The time limit gives it a more arcadey feel to it, which I enjoyed: Gave it a lot more replayability.

Since it was a direct sequal story-wise (I nearly got slapped the first time I beat it because I cursed at the damn skull kid) the graphics stayed the same, aside from new enemies and items, and whatnot. I don't see why they wouldn't move it to the 3ds.

Should they add a master quest? Sure, if they're able. Extend the story? Probably not, there's a lot of different 'stories' in MM: Extending one would meen an extension of all the rest, which is time consuming.





Shico said:


> ... well people also call it bad because of the 3 day thing which I will admit is HORIBBLY STRESSFUL and it often left me redoing the first half to 2/3rds of a dungeon several times before I managed to do the whole thing within the 3 day limit...




You DO know you could have played the song of time backwards to half the speed of time, right? Combine that with Epona/Bunny hood and you'd have a good 2 days to waste time killing stuff and putting money in your bank.


----------



## awpersarebad (Aug 23, 2011)

there should  be a europa universalis IV instead


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 2, 2011)

I find it sad that I am browsing FA/FAF with my new 3ds and posting messages. But Zelda 3D is pretty sweet.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 2, 2011)

Considering I've got it for the Cube, I'm pretty satisfied as it is. More than in 3-D, I'd love it to have more of a TP environment feel, only much darker where necessary. Leave in all of the good content, and sidequests. Don't change a thing when it comes to storyline, dear God no. But It couldn't hurt to give the graphics a helping hand, as long as it doesn't take away from the creepiness of it. That being said, it really doesn't need to be in 3d to be effectively re-amazing, and I certainly could not afford a 3ds. And I'd much rather see it on a 3d console over a 3d hand-held. That way I can set up a full surround sound system, to fully appreciate the incredible music that's in the game to begin with. Hell, the original in surround is pretty much terrifying. I'd hate to see it loose that level of feeling by being shrunk onto a hand-held, even un-revamped.


----------



## ImNotHere (Sep 2, 2011)

I have both (still) and have yet to beat either (still). If they did remake Majora's Mask, it might be interesting to do it in the style of Super Mario 64 DS. I mean, with the library of mini-games, extra things that weren't in the original game but add more depth to it...just bits and pieces that don't detract, but add to the experience if a player wants it.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 2, 2011)

No. Just No. I'm sick of remakes and I want them all to end.


----------



## TheTaco (Sep 2, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> No. Just No. I'm sick of remakes and I want them all to end.



Attitudes like this annoy me. As long as Nintendo can make a profit off of something they've already created, what right do you, or any of us, have to say they shouldn't do it? These games are their property, and if fans are willing to pay to play them again, then that's good for Nintendo. And what is good for Nintendo is also good for us, because it lets Nintendo make money which they can use to develop new games and hardware for us to buy and enjoy, particularly given the recent loss in money they have due to the 3DS not selling as well as expected. 

What's more, is that Nintendo itself has only 2 remakes on the 3DS, while it has more than 2 new games on the way. And if you dislike the new games, why would you want them to make more of them when the remakes are of good games?

I find this remake-phobia to be laughable and full of flawed logic.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 2, 2011)

TheTaco said:


> I find this remake-phobia to be laughable and full of flawed logic.


Seeing how Nintendo is promoting the remakes more than the actual games, I find your argument laughable.
While OOT3D and SF643D is crammed down our throats, Super Mario 3D Land, the 4th game in a series thought dead in 1990-something, is barely mentioned.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 2, 2011)

TheTaco said:


> Attitudes like this annoy me. As long as Nintendo can make a profit off of something they've already created, what right do you, or any of us, have to say they shouldn't do it? These games are their property, and if fans are willing to pay to play them again, then that's good for Nintendo.


Sure. They have all the right in the world to do it. Guess who has all the right in the world to complain about it?



> And what is good for Nintendo is also good for us, because it lets Nintendo make money which they can use to *develop new games and hardware* for us to buy and enjoy, particularly given the recent loss in money they have due to the 3DS not selling as well as expected.


Emphasis mine. Nintendo is developing/promoting *how *many new games, now? *None*? Practically every SUPER EXCITING HOLY SHIT GOTTA HAVE IT Nintendo game released and being released in the near future is a remake or tech demo. Why should Nintendo invest in new games when remakes sell just fine thanks to people like you who snatch them up like hotcakes? For that matter, Nintendo hasn't really developed any new hardware lately except for the Wii-U, which... Uh... Well, I don't even know where to go with that one.

_"But wait!_" you scream, flailing your arms about like a wacky inflatable flailing arm tube man. "_What about the console we're talking about RIGHT NOW?_" Well, Timmy, the 3DS is a joke of a platform, with very few real changes over the original DS design. Yes, it has a faster processor, but the resolution is largely the same, overall feel is the same, still uses a resistive touchscreen, still has excessively restrictive DRM (per-console, rather than per-user digital purchasing), still puts out graphics and gameplay very similar to its predecessor with no real changes made except the addition of the circle pad and *HOLYSHITTHREEDEE*, which does exactly nothing for actual gameplay. Furthermore, the *battery life is worse than some notebook computers and most cellular phones*.



> What's more, is that Nintendo itself has only 2 remakes on the 3DS, while it has more than 2 new games on the way. And if you dislike the new games, why would you want them to make more of them when the remakes are of good games?


I _actually_ facepalmed.

If Nintendo makes bad games, then they should just remake more of their good games. This is what was just said. Are you on crack? This is like a movie studio saying "You know what? Fuck it. We're not paying actors, screenwriters, directors, or anyone to produce movies that will just flop. We're re-releasing everything. That's our business model going forward."



> I find this remake-phobia to be laughable and full of flawed logic.


Remake phobia is described thusly:

If Nintendo remakes sell well, Nintendo will continue to put resources into selling more remakes. If new, original Nintendo titles (which are currently advertised minimally) sell poorly, then Nintendo will further continue to put resources into selling more remakes.

This means *very few resources will go into making actual new games*. That means that *innovation goes out the window*. *This is a bad thing*, and something that people constantly complain about elsewhere in the gaming industry, and turn to companies like Nintendo for relief. _Especially_ as a Nintendo fan, this heavy emphasis on remakes  should be setting off some alarms. It's said that people vote with their wallets... Buying this crap means you approve of Nintendo's new direction.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 3, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Nintendo is developing/promoting *how *many new games, now?


Skyward Sword?

And if NoA was smart we would've have gotten Xenoblade, The Last Story .ect


----------



## MGlBlaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Super Mario 3D Land



Okay, I'm not that strongly connected to gaming news, admittedly, but this is the first I have heard of this game. I don't own a 3DS but I am now becoming increasingly tempted to get one.

On the subject of Majora's Mask; sure, why not? I loved the original game (My favourite Zelda, actually) and if a remake gives more people a chance to experience it (Who for some reason don't want or don't know about the Virtual Console release) then all the better.


----------



## TheTaco (Sep 3, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Sure. They have all the right in the world to do it. Guess who has all the right in the world to complain about it?


The complaining is childish and irritating. Sure, you have a right to freedom of speech, so go for it. But I have a right to tell you it's annoying.



Runefox said:


> Emphasis mine. Nintendo is developing/promoting *how *many new games, now? *None*? Practically every SUPER EXCITING HOLY SHIT GOTTA HAVE IT Nintendo game released and being released in the near future is a remake or tech demo. Why should Nintendo invest in new games when remakes sell just fine thanks to people like you who snatch them up like hotcakes? For that matter, Nintendo hasn't really developed any new hardware lately except for the Wii-U, which... Uh... Well, I don't even know where to go with that one.
> 
> _"But wait!_" you scream, flailing your arms about like a wacky inflatable flailing arm tube man. "_What about the console we're talking about RIGHT NOW?_" Well, Timmy, the 3DS is a joke of a platform, with very few real changes over the original DS design. Yes, it has a faster processor, but the resolution is largely the same, overall feel is the same, still uses a resistive touchscreen, still has excessively restrictive DRM (per-console, rather than per-user digital purchasing), still puts out graphics and gameplay very similar to its predecessor with no real changes made except the addition of the circle pad and *HOLYSHITTHREEDEE*, which does exactly nothing for actual gameplay. Furthermore, the *battery life is worse than some notebook computers and most cellular phones*.



All of the games apart from Starfox that are coming up this season are new: Mario, Mario kart 7 (which is as new as the new Super Smash Bros. would be, those kind of games are always similar), Pokemon, Kid Icarus. Which, if you know basic math, aka counting, you can determine is greater than 2.

And how many new systems should they bring out each year? As someone who works for my money, I'm glad when a gaming system lasts a long time, rather than having to buy something new because there's only 2 games out before the next system arrives.




Runefox said:


> I _actually_ facepalmed.
> 
> If Nintendo makes bad games, then they should just remake more of their good games. This is what was just said. Are you on crack? This is like a movie studio saying "You know what? Fuck it. We're not paying actors, screenwriters, directors, or anyone to produce movies that will just flop. We're re-releasing everything. That's our business model going forward."



LOLOLOLOLOL people who don't get sarcasm.

In case you hadn't noticed, how many times have movies been rereleased and remastered in digital and blueray and omfg 3D, isn't Lion King going to be in theaters again? I have that on VHS, I'd rather see a new animated movie. :U but guess what? I just don't pay to go see it. It's stupid to expect new movies every year, it used to be several years between Disney movies, we're so spoiled.




Runefox said:


> Remake phobia is described thusly:
> 
> If Nintendo remakes sell well, Nintendo will continue to put resources into selling more remakes. If new, original Nintendo titles (which are currently advertised minimally) sell poorly, then Nintendo will further continue to put resources into selling more remakes.
> 
> This means *very few resources will go into making actual new games*. That means that *innovation goes out the window*. *This is a bad thing*, and something that people constantly complain about elsewhere in the gaming industry, and turn to companies like Nintendo for relief. _Especially_ as a Nintendo fan, this heavy emphasis on remakes  should be setting off some alarms. It's said that people vote with their wallets... Buying this crap means you approve of Nintendo's new direction.



This, children, is a classic example of a slippery slope argument. You see, your logic is flawed. There have always been remakes, and what does a company do to sell products? They advertise them. There is nothing to be alarmed at by this. By next year these early 3DS remakes will be a distant memory, and this entire, pointless freak out will be a joke.


----------

